# Position of não



## ayupshiplad

Hello...again!

Estava-me a perguntar onde se poe 'não' numa frase, porque eu disse 'não acho que vai acontecer', e disseram-me que deveria dizer 'acho que não vai acontecer'...mas porquê? So é mais natural?


----------



## Alandria

ayupshiplad said:


> Hello...again!
> 
> Estava-me a perguntar onde se poe 'não' numa frase, porque eu disse 'não acho que vai acontecer', e disseram-me que deveria dizer 'acho que não vai acontecer'...mas porquê? So é mais natural?



Ambas estão corretas.

Além disso, existem diferenças da posição do "não", que varia com a região do Brasil:

"não sei" = forma mais comum
"sei não" = comum no nordeste
"não sei, não" = outra forma mais comum


----------



## Denis555

ayupshiplad said:


> Hello...again!
> 
> Estava-me a perguntar onde se poe 'não' numa frase, porque eu disse 'não acho que vai acontecer'(=I don't think it will happen) e disseram-me que deveria dizer 'acho que não vai acontecer'(=I think it won't happen)...mas porquê? So é mais natural?


 
Well, in this case _I think it will happen in English, too_!  i.e. it's not a case of positioning the "não" but negating the verb.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Denis555 said:


> Well, in this case _I think it happens in English, too_!


 
Desculpe, mas você não tem razão! Ninguém diz 'I think it won't happen' em inglês porque soa estrangeiro demais...!


----------



## Outsider

Alandria, parece-me que o correcto seria:

Acho que não vai acontecer.
_I think it won't happen.
_
ou

Não acho que vá acontecer.
_I don't think/believe it will happen.
_
Como o Denis observou, há uma diferença subtil de significado entre as duas frases.

Curiosamente, acho que as frases inglesas são mais ou menos equivalentes. Mas em português a primeira é mais afirmativa e a segunda conota alguma incerteza.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> Alandria, parece-me que o correcto seria:
> 
> Acho que não vai acontecer.
> _I think it won't happen._
> 
> ou
> 
> Não acho que vá acontecer.
> _I don't think/believe it will happen._
> 
> Como o Denis observou, há uma diferença subtil de significado entre as duas frases.
> 
> Curiosamente, acho que as frases inglesas são mais ou menos equivalentes. Mas em português a primeira é mais afirmativa e a segunda conota alguma incerteza.


 
Ah, o conjuntivo, claro, esquecei-me! Em inglês, as frases são a mesma coisa, mas como eu já disse, ninguém diz 'I think it won't happen'...não soa muito natural.


----------



## Vanda

Maybe you're going to hear from one of the Brazilians you are working with: Num acho que vai acontecer, não. Do not be puzzled! It is natural for many of us!


----------



## Denis555

ayupshiplad said:


> Ah, o conjuntivo, claro, esquecei-me! Em inglês, as frases são a mesma coisa, mas como eu já disse, ninguém diz 'I think it won't happen'...não soa muito natural.


 
Agora sou eu que estou confudido. Pois encontrei literalmente centenas de sites em que se diz: "I think it won't happen". Um exemplo é esse aqui.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Vanda said:


> Maybe you're going to hear from one of the Brazilians you are working with: Num acho que vai acontecer, não. Do not be puzzled! It is natural for many of us!


 
Ok, cheers, ill try not to be puzzled!  (Although I have been warned off all the Brazilians because they are all filthy b******s apparently! )


----------



## ayupshiplad

Denis555 said:


> Agora sou eu que estou confudido. Pois encontrei literalmente centenas de sites em que se diz: "I think it won't happen". Um exemplo é esse aqui.


 
I saw your link and sorry, but I stand my ground, no-one says it! As far as I'm aware (though have never studied English from a foreign perspective), negative and interrogative phrases use the auxiluary 'do'! So it's natural to say 'I don't think it will happen' but not 'I think it won't happen'. The latter would only occur if someone was saying I think....it won't happen, i.e, if it takes them a while to think about what they want to say!


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Alandria, parece-me que o correcto seria:
> 
> Acho que não vai acontecer.
> _I think it won't happen.
> _
> ou
> 
> Não acho que vá acontecer.
> _I don't think/believe it will happen.
> _
> Como o Denis observou, há uma diferença subtil de significado entre as duas frases.
> 
> Curiosamente, acho que as frases inglesas são mais ou menos equivalentes. Mas em português a primeira é mais afirmativa e a segunda conota alguma incerteza.





			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> Maybe you're going to hear from one of the Brazilians you are working with: Num acho que vai acontecer, não. Do not be puzzled! It is natural for many of us!



Vanda respondeu.


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> (Although I have been warned off all the Brazilians because they are all filthy b******s apparently! )


If that was your Portuguese friends, tell them they've got a smart mouth.


----------



## Macunaíma

ayupshiplad said:


> Hello...again!
> 
> Estava-me a perguntar onde se poe 'não' numa frase, porque eu disse 'não acho que vai acontecer', e disseram-me que deveria dizer 'acho que não vai acontecer'...mas porquê? So é mais natural?


 
_"Acho que não vai acontecer"_ é mais assertivo que _"não acho que vai acontecer"_. A primeira frase você diria se estivesse mais convicta e, na segunda, não há a mesma convicção, e por isso você poderia até usar um subjuntivo: _"não acho que vá acontecer"._

Mas a verdade é que você pode colocar não where you damn well please. Além disso, duplos -e até triplos!- negativos são mais comuns do que pode lhe parecer, por você ter pouco contato com o português falado.

_Não acho que vai acontecer, não._
_Não acho que vai acontecer nada, não./ Acho que não vai acontecer nada, não._

(puzzled? lol)


----------



## Forero

Outsider said:


> Alandria, parece-me que o correcto seria:
> 
> Acho que não vai acontecer.
> _I think it won't happen.
> _
> ou
> 
> Não acho que vá acontecer.
> _I don't think/believe it will happen.
> _
> Como o Denis observou, há uma diferença subtil de significado entre as duas frases.
> 
> Curiosamente, acho que as frases inglesas são mais ou menos equivalentes. Mas em português a primeira é mais afirmativa e a segunda conota alguma incerteza.



I make the same distinction between the two in English.  "I think it won't happen" sounds fines to me and means that in my belief it is certainly not going to happen, whereas "I don't think it will happen" means that I doubt it will happen, but I still leave room for the possibility.


----------



## spielenschach

Agora o que eu acho, sim, é que essas formas para estrangeiros só servem para baralhar pois não têm qualquer interesse na compreensão nem num falar corrente. Numa convivência reiterada em que surgem espontaneamente por decalque, aí sim já não deixam de ter interesse, mas não por aí além…


----------



## Outsider

Forero said:


> I make the same distinction between the two in English.  "I think it won't happen" sounds fines to me and means that in my belief it is certainly not going to happen, whereas "I don't think it will happen" means that I doubt it will happen, but I still leave room for the possibility.


Thank you for your input. I think that English speakers often use indirect negation as a form of politeness. In Portuguese, that's not so common. If we speak indirectly, that's usually because we're not sure of what we're saying.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Forero said:


> I make the same distinction between the two in English. "I think it won't happen" sounds fines to me and means that in my belief it is certainly not going to happen, whereas "I don't think it will happen" means that I doubt it will happen, but I still leave room for the possibility.


 
Yeah... I don't know if I'm just trying to convince myself that 'I think it won't happen' is said or not! I think it's just because its very uncommon that at first I said that 'no-one' says that, which was, perhaps, exaggeration. But you are right, there is a difference, so thank you for pointing it out 



Outsider said:


> If that was your Portuguese friends, tell them they've got a smart mouth.


 
Sorry if off topic, but actually it was one of the Scottish guys at work! He was just referring to the particular Brazilians at work though...they are slightly 'raoul' like! (Check youtube for irn-bru raoul adverts if you would like to know what I am referring to! The one at the swimming pool is best!)


----------

